# [jeux gratuit] rage of bahamut



## fulus (14 Juin 2012)

Bien le bonjour,

Voilà un jeu GRATUIT avec plus d'un million d'utilisateurs au japon ... et très peu en France.

Je me sens un peu seul et j'aimerais faire connaitre ce petit jeu de carte qui mérite d'être connu !

Le principe est simple: créer un deck de carte le plus compétitif  possible pour plier et piller vos adversaires. Perso j'ai deja un bon  tiers de la collection (3 jours de jeux) sans avoir mis 1 centime sur la  table. les avatars sont sublimes !!!

On peut faire évoluer ses cartes sous plusieurs formes, les faire  augmenter en lvl, et les faire participer à des quetes qui feront  evoluer votre niveau ce qui vous permettra de creer des decks de plus en  plus puissants ^^

Il y a des evenements expectionnels tous les mois qui vous permettront  d'obtenir des cartes collectors sans avoir à dépenser 1 centime (je me  répète).

Bien sur les plus impatients pourront payer pour se procurer les cartes rares, mais c'est pas le plus interessants ^^


dernière chose et pas des moindre: à la fin du tutoriel on vous demande  un "referral code" qui vous permettra d'obtenir 100 000 rubis (monaie  locale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) et UNE CARTE RARE pour prendre un bon début. voilà mon code de parrainage : 

                                                        oqx20802

bien évidement j'y gagnerai aussi un ptit quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voilà plusieurs petits conseil pour bien commencer :

1 : augmenter la stamina dans un premier temps, les quetes demandent de  la stamina, et c'est en faisant des quetes qu on gagne des xp, donc plus  de stamina, plus de xp donc progression plus rapide

2: essayer d'integer un ordre le plus rapidement possible, les membres  s'envoient des "silver coin" tous les jours qui permettent de se  procurer des cartes TRES RARE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3: essayer de "enhance" les personnages sous formes finales car si vous  faites progresser en lvl une carte et que vous vous servez de celle ci  pour en faire evoluer une autre, la progression est perdue ! (pas bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... )

4: gardez vos precieux items qui vous redonne stamina ATK et DEF pour  plus tard, la progression est tres rapide au debut et bcp de hauts lvl  essairont de vous acheter vos item moyennant des cartes, CA NE VAUT PAS  LE COUP !!!!

5: quand il vous manque un tresaure pour debloquer une carte, vous  pouvez defier quelqu un pour le lui prendre, visez les bas lvl en DEF ^^

6: cherchez immediatement des "fellows" qui vous permettront de booster vos capacité ... 1 fellow = 5 boost points !!!!

Voili voilou ^^ bon jeu à vous et n hesitez pas à me poser des question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy


----------

